# Favorite Coyote Call Survey



## Fallguy

*Well I am sure this has been a topic before but since we are out of season I thought it would be a good topic to discuss. What is your favorite coyote call and why? Decide on both a howler and a distress call. Here are mine:*

*Howler:*Randy Anderson's Hot Dog...for me it is easiest to control and I like the volume. I can get the most variety of different sounds compared to my other howlers.

*Distress:*Tally Ho...I like how the sound is a little different from some of the other distress calls. Also, I couldn't spend 6 bucks any better way!

I am interested to hear other people's choices.


----------



## Brad.T

Howler- i will keep to myself after extensive research and lots of money to find the one that i think sounds the best it's a topic i tend not to give out very easily :wink:

Distress- Critr call standard, Tally-ho, AP-6 i change what is my faviorat every other day 

I now i kind of copped out but that the breaks :wink:


----------



## bretts

Brad, Just got a quick question. Why is it such a big secret as to what howler you use. I understand that you are in tourneys and whatever else but calling is just half of the hunt. So why wouldn't you want other guys to experience the success you do with this great call? I just don't feel it's such big deal to keep it so hush hush on a call.


----------



## Brad.T

The reason behind the big hush hush for a lot of the tourney hunters is because a big advantage of calling and having success out west where most of the contests are is having something they haven't heard before. The areas out there get hit pretty hard and a lot of the well know calls that most of the stores carry is what everyone uses. If you can find a call that no one is using that has a little different tone or pitch to it you have that much more of a advantage to have success. 
Now i am by no means saying that the call makes for the success it is just a little something that can help and every coyote counts when competing. If using a different call that no one is using or a call style that is different from someone it can mean the difference bewteen a decent amount of cash and a lot of bragging rights :wink: .
I don't want to sound like an arogant prick but when i started the venture for a good howler it seemed like everytime i found one and told people about it everyone i knew was using it the next season.


----------



## Fallguy

Brad

So I take it I never saw this researched howler the other weekend, huh? That's cool. All right guys, quit fighting...back to the survey


----------



## bl00dtrail

*Fallguy,*

I like this survey...... it's funny how your two favorites are two of my most disliked calls I own. I guess that's why there are hundreds of calls being made 

*Howler:* Personally I like the "realism" in an e-caller howl. But I also like the old red desert howler.

*Distress:* I like custom calls by Haastyl game calls and LeMarr game calls. Lately I have really been fond of this new "syco Tweety" ...... It's really unique!


----------



## Brad.T

Bloodtrail, i have heard quite a bit about the tweety but the only problem i have had with some of the terminators calls is they are a little on the quiet side.

On a side note Bloodtrail i was intrigued by the comment that you like the red desert howler but really dislike the hot dog from what i have done for testing they sound pretty similiar. What is that makes you not like the hot dog and like the red desert?


----------



## SDHandgunner

I too have tried several different howlers over the years. Due to having asthma, some I can blow effectively, others I can't. For years I used a WoodsWise Mouthpiece attached to a transmission funnel with my homemade reed in it. I spent littlerly hours tuning this call to get the right pitch and tone.

Another howler I really like is the Crit-r-Call Song Dog. I use one as it came out of the box, but the other one I have I have modified with a megaphone on it and a home made reed for a different sound.

As per Predator Calls I have 3 I rely on mostly. My old standby is the Sceery AP3 Jackrabbit Call. I like the tone and sound I can produce with this call, and it probably has produced more predators than any other call I have ever used. The problem is in COLD weather it freezes up quite easily. Another is the Sceery AP7 Open Reed Predator Call. This one takes a little more practice than the AP3 but can be made to sound almost the same, plus will produce more different sounds. Lastly is the Crit-r-Call Mini. I haven't used this one as much as the other 2, but do like the sounds it produces for close in calling.

I have also used Electronics quite a bit, but to be totally honest I have called in more critters with Mouth Calls than with all of the E-Callers I have used combined for some reason.

In regards to Brad's comments. I can understand what Brad is saying, and respect his decision to not comment on the Howler he uses. However one thing I have learned over the years is that no two calls are exactly the same, and no two people can make the same call sound exactly the same.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy

In response to the other great responses, I have the Hot Dog and the Red Desert. I bought the RD first. After I bought the HD, I was very dissapointed in that I realized it was nothing more than a remade Red Desert. However, there is something about my technique or maybe my anatomy where I can use the HD very well, and the RD I just can't get to work for me. They are the same basic size, design, etc. but one works great for me. Keep it up guys...good replies!


----------



## Brad.T

I will agree with SDhandgunner in the respect that the reserch a guy puts into a howler should not be just pulling it out the box and blowing it and deciding if you like it or not. I have had howlers that i hated out of the box and then really liked once i put a few different reeds in it and tuned or positioned the reed a little different. I don't use many of the reeds that come on howlers anymore after finding out that i can personlize them to the sound and pitch i like with other reeds.

I love the transmissions funnle!!!!!  .

I keep one howler in my pickup for locating only with a big funnel carved out of a buffalo horn but i just don't like the bulky part for taking it to stands.

Another point to make is one howler is not enough, a good caller will have his howler for locating or locating howls and such and then maybe another howler for doing his more aggresive sounds and wimpers ect ect. So the question of a faviorat howler has multiple answers for me due to the fact that the question would have to point out what you want me to do with howler.


----------



## bl00dtrail

> What is that makes you not like the hot dog and like the red desert?


well, to be honest I don't like "howlers" for the simple fact that coyote vocalizations very rarely call in coyotes around here....... due to large territory ranges and limited competition for food and territory.

so I guess my anwser is based mostly on "quality" in the two calls...... But I'd still prefer the howls and barks coming out of my e-caller 

as far as the syco tweety goes...... it is one of the loudest and raspiest production calls I've seen...?? I also like the Zepps rattler....... good and raspy!!


----------



## Brad.T

See, now i'm not a fan of using the electronics for the howling myself. I just don't like the fact that your playing the coyote the exact same thing over and over. I have had arguments with coyotes that start out as interogation howls move to invitation howls and then end with challenge howls until the harvest happens and being able to switch from howl to howl and have the same voice doing all the howls i believe can be very important.


----------



## bl00dtrail

Brad.T,

good point......

Howling just doesn't "produce" here like it does in other areas...... I use the Howls to create a believable scenario more than lure a coyote into range.

I really don't like the Tally-Ho either....? I must be weird :roll:


----------



## Brad.T

You don't have good responses in the end of feburary even? I understand that the population is not as dense out there so they don't have the competition factor to deal with so much but i would think curriosty and mating would cause some attention for coming to howls. Are you hunting a lot of wooded areas? if so i can guarantee you that the coyotes your howling in are staying "unseen" I have coyotes out on the plains get around me when coming to howls and really put the sneak on before commiting to the call. It just seems like they rarely want to come in racing when responding to howls i suppose to size up the other coyote before challenging him to a fight. or to make sure there isn't already a "crowd" to deal with, unless you get a mated pair coming in then watch out.


----------



## SDHandgunner

I love the transmission funnel too. Sometimes necessity is the mother of invention, such was the case with the transmission funnel.

Actually the transmission funned I use is a two piece afair. It is a regular funnel (with about a 6" opening on top) that has threads on it and the long skinny adaptor to use as a transmission funnel screws onto the main part. I simply cut both ends off to the diameter I needed. Then it is a simple matter of unscrewing the funnel and I have my Crit-r-Call to use without the funnel.

I'll try to get a photo posted for you Brad.

Larry


----------



## Brad.T

Ya i need to see that!


----------



## Fallguy

Brad

How does that AP 6 work? I mean, how do you work it. I remember you showing me that one and also I have seen it in stores. If I remember right there was a black band on the mouthpiece. Does that stay on it? Do you bite the call? Just curious as to how that thing is used.


----------



## bl00dtrail

Brad.T said:


> You don't have good responses in the end of feburary even? I understand that the population is not as dense out there so they don't have the competition factor to deal with so much but i would think curriosty and mating would cause some attention for coming to howls. Are you hunting a lot of wooded areas? if so i can guarantee you that the coyotes your howling in are staying "unseen" I have coyotes out on the plains get around me when coming to howls and really put the sneak on before commiting to the call. It just seems like they rarely want to come in racing when responding to howls i suppose to size up the other coyote before challenging him to a fight. or to make sure there isn't already a "crowd" to deal with, unless you get a mated pair coming in then watch out.


well.......

IMO howling doesn't work as well because of the territory issue more than anything. If the coyotes have 2-4 mile home-ranges they know that they can't keep every other creature out of it (I'm sure they'd like too). Also since the populations aren't nearly as dense as they are west of the big river so if a coyote does "sneak in" like you were saying they may have me pegged for the rest of the season??

We are lucky to have a good red fox population here. The presence of red fox increases the effectiveness of distress calls........ because: 1) the coyotes want an easy meal 2) they aren't afraid of a fox 3) they may get lucky and take out some competition if they come in fast enough. I want the coyotes to come in quick and the majority of distress calls will accomplish that if there is a coyote in the area. I guess I like to stick with what works...... ain't broke = don't fix it :wink:

I've had many discussions about this same topic with "good" predator hunters on both sides of the mississippi..... those west can't believe howling isn't great....... those east wish it was great.

trust me I'd like to be proved wrong..... but I haven't seen it yet.

this is a good discussion, I like this board


----------



## Brad.T

Fallguy, 
I like to keep the band on the call and Ed recommends it. It starts out a little stiff but the more you use it the range you have with the call. Yes you do bite down on the call or use your lips to produce pressure on the two bridges. It gives a real good range of sounds once you practice a little with it. right out of the box it sounds a little like a crow call and i have called in crows with it as a crow call but once you get the hang of it you can make everything from bird sounds, mouse sounds, deer and antelope sounds and of course your different rabbit type sounds. the only thing i don't like about it is you have to switch to different call for ki-yis an wimpers which can be a problem if a coyote is looking at you.

Bloodtrail
If we still had the red fox around like we used to believe me i would be doing a lot less howling i have however called in red fox while i was using the howler which caught me by surprise.

I agree this is a great board


----------



## Fallguy

With all of the discussion between the Hot Dog and Red Desert I got to thinking last night. I found that my Hot Dog and Red Desert mouthpieces are interchangable. This may allow quite a bit of variety. I am even thinking of taking my Red Desert megaphone, sanding it down, and painting it snow camo for a project. If and when I get this done I will include some pictures.


----------



## Brad.T

I hope to have most of my calls painted by next season. I'm painting my rifle and scope also this summer. I also need to find something that is rubber like to rap around my calls tha are too loud banging into each other. I have dealt with this problem for a long time and tried many things but have just come to the concluison that they all need to be coated like the sceery calls.
Anyone have any ideas on what i could spray or paint on there?


----------



## Fallguy

BradT

When you find out on this coating and painting we should get together and do some call maintanance. It would be fun to learn and we could learn from each other's mistakes. Meaning: You try it on your calls first. If it works, then I will try it on mine. I will even let you use my garage as a workshop!


----------



## The Verminator

Well guys... that's what makes preditor calling so challenging and fun. It seems everyone has a rifle, call, hunting method, etc...etc....etc. that works best for them. So here's my 2 cents worth. I like the "Predation" electronic caller because first of all, it's the caller I was using when I called in my first coyote. I also like it because I can program any kind of sound into it including my own mouth call sounds. Other than that my favorite mouth call is the "tally-ho" and the "Hot Dog" for a howler (also doubles very nicely for a distress call.


----------



## Brad.T

Fallguy 
I was kind of hoping it would go the other way around! Maybe you can work on something while i'm in Wyoming for five weeks and when i get back we can try it on my calls after you have ruined a few of yours :wink:

Verminator
I have not got to look at the predation yet but have heard good things about it.


----------



## Fallguy

BradT

I'll start looking for some kind of coating. Maybe I'll have to buy a cheap call to try it on. What is the cheapest, crappiest call?


----------



## Brad.T

The cheapest call would be a tally-ho but it is by no means a crappy call. You can look at the bargain cave they sometimes have critr-call pee wee's in there for five bucks. I would say just try on some PVC pipe or something that you have a scrap laying around of. As long as it is plastic it should give you a good idea if it will work or not.


----------



## SDHandgunner

I can not remember what it is called, but a buddy reshaped his grips on his .22 Handgun with a rubbery product (applied it like Fiberglass repair) that is marketed for repairing the flexible bumpers on vehicles. Next time I get to an Auto Parts Store I'll see if I can find what he used.

It may not be that easy to apply to your calls, but I am thinking it will provide the sound proofing you are seeking. I am sure now a days there is a product out there, it is just a matter of finding it.

I too like the Sceery Calls with their rubber barrels.

Larry


----------



## papapete

Hey Guys
Something different that i like to use is a turkey diaphram call. The thing i like the most about it is that it's hands free, not to mention it sounds great too. The coyote can be closing in on you and you still can be calling even though you got the crosshairs right on him. Its range is good for river bottoms or if you know you can get within a few hundred yards of them.
:bartime:


----------



## Fallguy

*Fellas,

We started this board with some great posts, and then things kind of died off, probably because we got off topic. I know there are a lot more callers out there, so please share with us your favorite calls. If you are unsure of the format check the first post. Looking forward to hear from you.*


----------



## LASER MAN

in this area, one of the greatest concerns is the wind. so, after a bit of research, it's my opinion that the electronic caller works best. i use a dennis kirk caller, because he gave it to me several years ago. initially, i didn't care for it. however, the success we had using it proved to us that it works. i used a device to register the volume of a johnny stewart tape, at various frequencies. we also used the critter call with and without a megaphone. with full batteries the kirk call, with new batteries produce 109 decibles at forty yards. the critter call produced 85 decibles without the megaphone and 103 with the megaphone. that's an average of frequencies. so, i concluded that if you want to reach out there, the more volume the better. by the way, any of the bird calls have produced more coyotes for me than the rabbit calls. in regard to the howler, i use it primarily to locate a coyote. i use a modified quaker boy with a megaphone. the open reed is easy to work with and it allows me to vary the pitch quite easily. since i began calling coyotes over twenty five years ago, i've shot over 1000, but called in many more than that

later


----------



## Fallguy

*Hey guys I would like to get this post going again. I know we got off topic but please read through and put down your favorites. I know my favorites have changed quite a bit since last spring when I started this thread. Chime in on yours and I will answer later today!*


----------



## Jaybic

Hey all,

I probably have two dozens calls and my favorite is which ever one called in the last coyote but if I had to pick it would be these:

Howler: Red Desert or the Johnny Stewart "yote dog howler" which by the way also produces great long range rabbit squalls.

Squaller: Gotta go with the Tally-ho which will also howl pretty well or the Lohman dual tone which is a wooden closed reed and is my number 1 coyote call in terms of dogs brought in and shot.'

These are the main calls on my lanyards but on a side note probably most consistant call I have is the old lip squeak. Once I have the coyote coming and have spotted him me and my hunting buddies will often drop the call and just lip-squeak them in the final few hundred yards. I was shocked at how far they can hear it in the right condition and I will often open a set with it just incase one is very close by.

jaybic


----------



## Deermeister

Howler-Sceery Coyote Howler Model CHK. Has good volume, maybe too loud for the closer coyotes though. Easy to blow and adjust pitch.

Distress-Tally Ho. I also found that this call makes an emergency howler if you hit it just right. Not the best, but like I said, Emergency Howler.


----------



## Fallguy

I am like a lot of people on this board...my favorites change everyday.

Currently this is what I like for my favorites:

Howler: Song Dog

Distress: Crit R Call Standard

I did just buy a new howler the other day that I really like the sound of. I am not comfortable enough yet to try it in the field but it looks promising! :wink: I will let you know how it works. We will just refer to this howler as "Howler X" :wink:


----------



## Brad.T

Mine haven't really changed besides the i have added an additional howler :wink:


----------



## Fallguy

Mr. Moderator,

I think I know what howler that is from what you have said to me. Am I right?  You secret is safe with me.


----------



## Brad.T

:wink:


----------



## Fallguy

We will have to see who's secret howler has the most success this winter. 8)


----------



## Jim Scott

Brad T

I read your post about wanting to find something to put on your calls so that they don't bang into each other and make unnecessary noise. If you know of any electricians, ask them about rubber tape. I think it is still being made these days. It comes in a roll just like the old black shiny electrical tape, but it has a paper backing on it. You cut a length of it off of the roll and as you start wrapping it around something, you pull the paper backing off. The tape sticks to itself like sh-- to a Navajo blanket. It is really soft and pliable and would really work good on calls I think. I think it might do the trick for you if you can find some. Also, all of the rubber tape that electricians used to use that I have seen and owned is a dark gray flat color, so it would also help eliminate glare from some of the smooth finishes they put on some of these calls as well as sound proof them when hitting each other. Anyhow, it was just a thought that I figured might be worth looking into. Good luck.

Jim


----------



## yooperyotebuster

If any of have heard of Bob Patrick that's probably where Brads howler came from. He unleashed a monster in the Red Desert in November. If I'm right i'm right if wrong i'm wrong but I've never heard anything like it. It's an unbelievable call and cost around $150. I know they're not available on line so don't worry Brad if it's true. Got one myself. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy

Christ for 150 dollars you could probably pay someone to just train a coyote to howl for you instead of howling with a call! I've heard of you get what you pay for but 150 dollars for a call is too much for my pocketbook!


----------



## kase

Brad,
i am not sure where you can find this stuff or if it would even work for you, but someone told me that you can buy a rubber coating in liquid form, and after you apply it to something it will dry and just be a soft rubber. supposedly, its something like that stuff that's on the grips of needle nose plyers and other tools. the reason i needed it was because i made some bow-hangers for in the treestand and i wanted something for the same purpose you do (i don't think the critters like the sound of metal on metal any better than they do plastic on plastic). like i said, i'm not sure where you can get the stuff if you can at all, or if it would even work for ya...might even change the sounds of the calls...just a thought.

To everyone else,
my favorite howler is the RD howler. i also have a hot dog but i can't seem to get that one to work that good. i think the one that i can make sound the best is the one that i am gonna buy from papapete (i changed my mind pete)

my favorite distress...i like Dan Thompsons PC-2, but it's closed reed and freezes up if it's too cold, so then i think i'd go with the regulator 10 from primos, or just the mouthpiece from the hot dog. I dunno i can use anything i want and still can't call the damn things in. i'm gonna go to randy andersons website and buy a tally ho...somethings gotta work for me sooner or later...i hope :eyeroll:

kase


----------



## Fallguy

Kase

The Tally Ho is pretty good. I recommend either buying one of papapetes calls or getting a Crit R Call Standard. Both are really nice, lots of variance, and LOUD!!! I heard you guys were battling some wind Saturday!


----------



## kase

yeah, it was windy as hell. we deer hunted most of the day and it was really nice down in the woods, but at the end of the day we tried a couple coyote stands out in the kuhles and stuff...yuck. we weren't that far away from each other and it was tough to even hear the calls. papapete said he actually lost me a couple times when i was calling. oh well, tomorrow is another day.

kase


----------



## papapete

Hey guys,
That rubber coating is called "Plasti Dip". You can buy it at Menards. I think that it is about $9.00 or so.

papapete


----------



## Brad.T

Thanks guys after christmas i will have go out and see if i can find that stuff.


----------



## Fallguy

I bought some of that "Plasti Dip" this summer at Menards. Papapete you dumb *** it is only 6 dollars :wink: I coated my Crit R Call Standard with it and didn't think it changed the tone. I took it off though to see if I could notice a difference again! I have since given that can of "Plasti Dip" to Papapete. I could have pocketed 3 dollars I guess since he thinks it costs 9 bucks :wink:

Kase,

Yeah that wind sure died down around 11 at night. We went out for a moonlight hunt and got one coyote.


----------



## RWH

First Post Here.

Howler-Bill Austin
Distress-Bill Austin


----------



## yooperyotebuster

Fallguy,
I know that price seems extreme! not many people are willing to pay that much money. I was very skeptical at first. Basing my sucess against another guy I worked with (he really kicked my butt) I wanted to know what was different. At first he was mad that a new caller was hunting his area. His area surrounds my house and property. We have since put our knowledge together and are among the top predator hunters in Michigan. Now I'm not a call maker nor will I profit in any way for giving the manufacturer of the calls we use. Brad has said before different sounds spell success. When your hitting a reed through a 200 dollar a pound piece of brazillian ebony the sound that hits their ears is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## kase

fallguy,
you and pete gotta take me with you one of these times...you guys seem to know where the yotes are, and how to get em in close :lol: :sniper:

kase


----------



## Fallguy

kase,

Big Poppa Pete is leaving for Ohio for 3 weeks right during the heart of coyote season. He will be gone all of January. Yeah we should hook up during February. We could all 3 go out during the February Full Moon. It would be good to set up so we can look 360 degrees around us. I am going to be doing some calling Friday at my grandmas house when we leave fro xmas. She hears coyotes everynight in her pasture and saw a fox in her yard the other day. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## kase

sounds good to me FG. whack em and stack em :sniper:

kase


----------



## Fallguy

...North Dakota Syle.


----------



## dannylilly

i like a circe, my dad used them when working as a troubleshooter for texas fish and wildlife dept. call for 30 secounds then back off. i do not like raspy calls they tend to give up your location and a circe is hard to beat. also i have had more luck with a distress call rather than a howler.


----------



## RedRabitt

The Ed Sceery howler was the first I owned back when I got started don't laugh it works and prompted me to make some cow horn howlers that really sound good if blown correctly( hard to blow). I need to do something with the pitch of the mouth piece, but I soon gravitated toward the Red Desert, then to the Hot Dog. The HD is an improvement of the RD it has a wider channel and brim on the mouth piece. It seems to support the reed better and the reed is wider also. I did'nt check but I bet its thicker. I use a variety of howlers and mix match barrels to get different coyote sounds. Here in SE Idaho the coyotes seem to have high pitched howls it seems that when I use the high pitch howls they respond, but when I use the more adult sounds they don't say anything but they will investigate....


----------



## ReKooH

Mine are..
Hot dog
Primos Coaxer

There the only 2 i Have so they have to be my favrites i wann get a Tweety and the RD and im looking at more


----------



## Fallguy

I have been messing around with my Red Desert and now it by far is better than my Hot Dog. Seems great for distress calls with just the mouthpiece.


----------



## jerry hunsley

Brad.T said:


> Mine haven't really changed besides the i have added an additional howler :wink:


Brad, Is it the one I think it is?


----------



## jerry hunsley

RedRabitt said:


> The Ed Sceery howler was the first I owned back when I got started don't laugh it works and prompted me to make some cow horn howlers that really sound good if blown correctly( hard to blow). I need to do something with the pitch of the mouth piece, but I soon gravitated toward the Red Desert, then to the Hot Dog. The HD is an improvement of the RD it has a wider channel and brim on the mouth piece. It seems to support the reed better and the reed is wider also. I did'nt check but I bet its thicker. I use a variety of howlers and mix match barrels to get different coyote sounds. Here in SE Idaho the coyotes seem to have high pitched howls it seems that when I use the high pitch howls they respond, but when I use the more adult sounds they don't say anything but they will investigate....


RedRabbitt why don't you email me and I got the howler for you. If your looking for the high pitch howler, I got it. [email protected]


----------



## kevin.k

Even though im new to calling I have the Hot dog call that i use for howls and some distress every now and then.

for my main distress call i have the Ky-Yi by Randy Anderson but i dont like it, it seems liek it freezes up alot ive been wanting to get the tally ho because its open read and i feel like on the open read calls i can get a better sound out of my calls, idk though thats just my opinion, i like reading through your guys posts sence im new to calling it helps qite a bit! :wink:


----------



## coyote204

Howler: Song Dog

Distress: Haydel Government trapper Jackrabbit distress


----------



## RedRabitt

Hey! Jerry I was surfing around looking at calls at different sites and found yours and ill be dammed it was made by the guy that posted replies to my threads and comes from my home state "Great Faces Great Places" Ive tried to email you but It keeps saying it failed, so tell me what makes yours better than the others.... you dont have to answer that.. Ill just get one and find out. Course you can send me one of those experimental test models and ill be the tester...Just kidding.


----------



## jerry hunsley

RedRabitt said:


> Hey! Jerry I was surfing around looking at calls at different sites and found yours and ill be dammed it was made by the guy that posted replies to my threads and comes from my home state "Great Faces Great Places" Ive tried to email you but It keeps saying it failed, so tell me what makes yours better than the others.... you dont have to answer that.. Ill just get one and find out. Course you can send me one of those experimental test models and ill be the tester...Just kidding.


RedRabitt I'm sorry you can't email me. I don't understand. Anyway I started on this venture of making a howler after I retired. I used a buffalo one for many years and decided to market the Wiley One Female Howler. If you get one I think you will see how easy it is to blow and it sounds great. It has a higher pitch and works. I have sold a lot of them and I have had many guys tell me how great they work. In the contest my partner and I put on every year the winning team took nine coyotes in a one day contest. It was the first time they tried my howler and I have some great testimonials. My calls are made in Mitchell S.D. and are plastic. Please view my website at http://wileyonepredatorcalls.com . What is your email RedRabitt?


----------



## RedRabitt

Jerry I been to your web site already looks like an impressive call. Judging by some of the details you piont out Im sure Ill have to add it to my arsenal. My cousin Mike is Game Warden on the reservation and he has been tellin me of these contest. I can hardly wait till I get back there to try my techniques, but right now Im gonna be starting truck driving school.. hope I can work coyote hunting in to my new career schedule.... "Breaker one nine this is the redrabbit"..LOL. you can email me at [email protected]


----------



## Brad.T

Jerry sent me one and i have been playing with it for quite some time its a real good female howler and fairly simple to use overall a good investment


----------

